# free to air



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

I heard about this Free to air satellite system, and that it is LEGAL. What is it and how does it work?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes it is legal, go to the free to air forum and you can read all about it. Use Forum Jump up near the top of this page and go to FTA/non DBS satellite area


----------

